# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار مستقل از سکو >  تجربه من در مورد Lazarus

## delphi887

سلام به همه اساتید گرامی
دیدم چنتا از دوستان راجع به Lazarus سوالاتی پرسیده اند . خواستم تجربیات خودمو با این محیط در اختیار شما قرار بدم شاید بدرد برخی از دوستان که تازه میخوان با این محیط آشنا بشن بخوره .
http://shahriary.staffcms.um.ac.ir/?...catid=309:_m_e

اگه نظری ، انتقادی ، پیشنهادی داشتید خوشحال میشم  :لبخند:  :لبخند:  :لبخند: 
خوش باشید

----------

